# Frame and datagram



## TomHsiung (Aug 19, 2018)

So, the switch just passes the frame, instead of to generate a new frame?

So, the router just extracts an incoming frame and generate a new frame to output?

Because the router extracts the incoming frame and generate a new frame, the source and the destined MAC must changed. However, the source and destination IP addresses in the datagram never changes, except during the NAT/PAT process?

Am I correct?


----------

